
The skills gap is fixed, because there was no skills gap - Futurebot
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/01/14/skills-gap-is-fixed-because-there-was-no-skills-gap/
======
bradknowles
Paywalled. Anyone got a non-paywall link?

